# Your Christmas Wish List



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2014)

What is on your Christmas list?
Below is a few of mine I guarantee I won't be getting any of.

This is awesome if you're an I-pad junkie. I am not. A blue tooth PH Probe.
http://shop.hannainst.com/hi11312-halo-bluetooth-ph-probe.html


A new instrument for measuring YAN

http://hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=007001&ProdCode=HI 84533-01

A drone with a GOPro attached
http://www.dji.com/product/phantom


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 6, 2014)

A refractometer is the only wine related goodie on my list this year. I have more grill and camera accessories this time around. 

I'm hoping for a Kettle Pizza, and a rotisserie for the grill, and a mini tripod with a ball head for the camera, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2014)

Jim a lot of new refractometers also read sg. If you have grapes and other fruit they are nice to have since 99% of the time they're only used prior to fermentation.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 6, 2014)

A vimterica tester.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Dec 6, 2014)

I would like a tasting table with 2 high stools to put in the wine room.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 6, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> A new instrument for measuring YAN
> 
> http://hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=007001&ProdCode=HI 84533-01




.. Notice it says "Get a Quote"? 


I really need new pillows, pillowcases, sheets and a comforter. No more bed-in-a-bag for me, I want something decent.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2014)

Manley, it's actually not bad about $200. The issue is you can only buy it direct, not from a distributor.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 6, 2014)

I would love a tiny 1-2 Litre american oak barrel for my 1 gallon batches of port and fruit wines. Just enough to oak part of the batch in case it isn't what I'm looking for, or that I can blend it into the rest of the gallon.

I would also love to use it on my vanilla. Mmmmmm...oaked vanilla!

Other than that, I'm asking for different types of oils (emu, tamanu, sweet almond, jojoba, etc.). I've gotten into making my own body products and have started washing my face with oil - WHAT a difference it has made for my skin! So stuff for that and trying my hand at soap making too.

I'm putting together the gifts for friends and family from my canning and winemaking again this year. I went low-sugar and no pectin with my jams and I'm looking forward to their feedback on the results.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I've gotten into making my own body products and have started washing my face with oil - WHAT a difference it has made for my skin!.



I was just saying last night "boy that Rayway sure is looking good lately!" ::


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2014)

Forget it, Dan, she's out of your league. Your only hope is to ply her with copious amounts of homemade wine.... Hmmmm, maybe there is hope for you after all! ::


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2014)

At 1300 miles away I felt safe. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 6, 2014)

dralarms said:


> A vimterica tester.



15% off right now at M&M Grapes. Use code 'vinsave15'.


----------



## rawatts (Dec 7, 2014)

want my put up bordeau to turn out excellent.


----------



## winesilly (Dec 7, 2014)

My two front teeth is all I want for Christmas.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 7, 2014)

( @runningwolf & @sourgrapes ) Funny guys  Are you trying to score some canning?


----------



## corinth (Dec 7, 2014)

*Christmas List?*

Ok, for Christmas, i really want the all in one.
If I can include Chanuka in here also. I hope to get some gift cards.
My birthday is at the end of the month...So My relatives, all my sons and wife like my new hobby so .. ( it is hard to chew on a jewelry box and takes a long time to make one...) so, this should work out well.
If I add my tax refund...Father's day....

Realistically, having my three grown son's home and healthy for Christmas and My birthday is all I really want!
Corinth
PS: where the icon with my sentimental tears running down my face?


----------



## Enologo (Dec 8, 2014)

All ready sent my letter to Santa for the Vinemetrica Sc 300 and since my birthday is in January I included the the MLF attacnment.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Dec 8, 2014)

I think all I want is a refractometer....one that will test the sg.


----------



## richmke (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm with Dan, the wine accessory on my wish list is a cute lady to share the wine.

I'd be happy to make as much wine as it would take to woo Rayway.


----------



## tanddc (Dec 8, 2014)

I have been very blessed this year. Truth is if I could have anything I want for Christmas I would ask that everyone in the world get along with each other for just one day.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 9, 2014)

richmke said:


> I'm with Dan, the wine accessory on my wish list is a cute lady to share the wine.
> 
> I'd be happy to make as much wine as it would take to woo Rayway.



Oh _very_ funny 
Lol!!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 9, 2014)

Seriously fellas??? 

You refer to Rayway as a "wine accessory"???? 


Hmm.. When Julie puts you in the corner, could you please straighten up a little? There are still cracker crumbs left over from the last time you were sent there...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone I'm drinking with is an accessory.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 9, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Anyone I'm drinking with is an accessory.


 

Accessory to the Crime......


----------



## richmke (Dec 9, 2014)

JohnT said:


> You refer to Rayway as a "wine accessory"????



How about "Wine Candy" (similar to "arm candy")?


----------

